# Urgent! please help! ):



## turnhiphead (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys. Ive had my hedgehog for about half a year now. She used to be a great and exciting hedgehog. She would run around and nothing would scare her but now its different. She has fallen off the couch a couple times (once because of me, but other times because of other people, that i have now not trusted to hold her anymore). At first I thought she was nice because I didnt spend enough time with her, but i have tried to lately and nothing changing. It isnt just me that she doesnt want to be near, but anything and everything that comes near her. Ablanket will, and shell freak out hissing and popping and spiking up. Even when I come near the cage I hear her clicking and spiking. I dont understand, for some reason I feel like i might have to do with her falling and maybe hitting her head. I dont know what to do, and I dont have the money right now to get her check, if it has anything to do with her head.

Please help, it would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

How long has she been acting that way? Just recently since she hit her head?
Have you changed anything at all? Cleaning supplies, bedding, toys, food, new pets in the house etc.? 

I'm a newbie so I can't help much. I'm not sure what a hit to the head could do, but maybe it impaired her vision more and she can't see so she's freaking out? Though they don't really depend on sight much... Sorry hopefully someone else will come along soon..


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

You should give her a bath to get a good view of everything. She could of easily broken limbs or a rib if she fell a certain way. Some people have also reported hedgehogs breaking their jaws from a high enough fall. Has she been eating ok? Have you noticed anything different about her habits?

How many times has she fallen? Did she fall on carpet or hard floor? How high is your couch? Did you stop handling her for a long period of time afterwards? Exactly when did all the excess hissing start? When did she fall approx? How did she fall, rolled into a ball or flat on her belly? 

If she was hurt during a fall that would trigger excess hissing and popping. Even when mine go through their quillings they get really grouchy, think of what a broken rip would feel like! 

I would get her to the vet as soon as possible so they could do an x-ray. She could be in a great deal of pain.


----------



## turnhiphead (Sep 1, 2012)

She has nothing wrong physically. I have checked her, and she still has fun on her own running around and on her wheel. She seems like she is a little nicer when shes running around my room, but if i touch her it reminds me of those cartoons that run in one spot until they get going (It hardwood floor).

She has fallen three times onto hardwood floor, the couch is not that high and she landed on her belly. She did not act like this right away but after a little while she started acting this way. Its been a couple months since she has started acting like this. I tried to handle her every now and then, but it didnt make it better, now she hates being around stuff so much that I can barely handle her at all. 

her home has stayed the same for a long time, since I knew it could make a difference if I changed it. She still acts normal, as long as nothing is near her. She has fun on her own and sometimes I just let her do that because I feel like shes happier when shes playing by herself.
thanks for the replies!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

She still needs daily human interaction even if she seems to hate it. It sounds like she is getting skittish and untrusting of humans. Try to just let her hide in your lap, under a blanket in sweatshirt so she feels hidden and safer, while you are watching tv or at your computer. 

Also, she will need to see a vet for a check-up when you are able to do it. Let the vet know she fell off a couch onto a hard floor a few times so they can determine what to check for.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just because you can't see any injuries doesn't mean there aren't any. Hedgehogs have been known to walk and run on broken legs and to behave normally when they are in great pain. You really should take her to the vet to be checked out properly. Think how high a couch is in relation to the size of a hedgehog, it would be like you falling off the roof of your house over and over again. Hedgehogs have been known to break bones with a fall as small as 6 inches.


----------



## turnhiphead (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!
I will take her to the vet to get her checked out. Hopefully there is nothing wrong!


----------

